# My Caribe Got Owned



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

I have had my 4 Reds together for about 10 months now and they are around 6-7inches, and I added 2 Caribes about 4 months ago and they are around 5-6inches in a 90gallon. I have never had a problem with fin nips, bites etc. until I walked by my tank and found this..











































The Reds and my last Caribe hiding in the corner after I scooped the dead guy out..they hate the green net and freak out when they see it.










The crazy thing is I was reading a thread a few hours before this happened about their P getting owned and I was like im pretty lucky I havent had any bites or fin nips in the 10 months ive had them. Few hours later I walk by to find my Caribe hollowed out. I guess it just comes with the territory of keeping piranhas.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

dang, what a waste of a caribe


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Another thing I still have him in the fridge wrapped in paper towel in a ziplock bag and was planning on keeping his skull even though he wasnt that large. I forgot where I saw the thread on how you would go about doing something like that. Any info or a link to a thread on the subject would be appreciated.











Dawgz said:


> dang, what a waste of a caribe


I hate when any of my fish die but I would have rather had one of my Reds get owned. I would have been down to 3 Reds and 2 Caribes if that was the case but instead I have 4 Reds and 1 Caribe now.


----------



## SangreRoja (Feb 18, 2006)

I hope the last CARIBE doesn't get owned.


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

Thats sucks man


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

the last caribe might be the next target dont you think?? 
sorry for the loss..


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Nahh he will be fine. just toss some melefix and some salt in the tank.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

yeah, don't stress man. Sry for your loss. I have lost 5 fish in 3 months.
I too know how it feels to lose a cariba. And a bunch of wild reds. I think the tern owned a few himself. Coulpe did't get eaten, but had fatal gut wounds. Gotta pay to play the game. Sucks, but hey.................


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Damn timbz-Thats sucks man-sorry to hear it!!!!!!


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

sorry for the loss timbz


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Sorry to hear about the Cariba! That sucks.


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

Sorry about your loss... However, I think you were pretty close to being over populated in a 90 gallon. Just my opinion. Again, sorry to here about your Caribe!


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

damn...sorry for your loss


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

shitty deals man had to be the caribe too eh lol means room for another one


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)




----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)




----------



## 12sec3s (Oct 21, 2005)

for the skull

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...=136438&hl=


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

that will be coo to keep the caribas skull :nod:


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

12sec3s said:


> for the skull
> 
> http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...=136438&hl=


Nice, thats the thread I was talking about









and thanks to everyone for their kind words


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Bummer to hear that man. But those are some nice looking reds you got there.


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

now that is one owned caribe


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

seems like there has been alot of this happening..


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

nismo driver said:


> seems like there has been alot of this happening..


well suicide rate during the holidays is always pretty high.. im sure my the Caribe slit his wrists and let the others get him







I know im going to burn in hell


----------

